# Private Message



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Heya

Ive recently joined but noticed i cant PM people. How come? Is it a privilege you have to earn?

Thanks peeps 

Kirstie x


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You have to be a Bronze member to PM


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

You need to be a member for 30 days and have at least 30 posts.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try tagging someone you want to speak too directly in the meantime

just put an @ followed by their username

like this @Misspinky1983


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks folks much appreciated


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Heya
> 
> Ive recently joined but noticed i cant PM people. How come? Is it a privilege you have to earn?
> 
> ...


Hi, I think if you reach 50 posts, you can PM people.  x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Youngstarz said:


> Hi, I think if you reach 50 posts, you can PM people.  x


Also is there anyway you can change your name?

Thanks, Kirstie x


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Also is there anyway you can change your name?
> 
> Thanks, Kirstie x


 @Hera should be able to change it for you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Edinburgh said:


> @Hera should be able to change it for you


Do i need to PM her, as i cant at the min


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Do i need to PM her, as i cant at the min


No, she'll see that she has been tagged in this thread


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Edinburgh said:


> No, she'll see that she has been tagged in this thread


Ok thats cool, thanks matey 

I want it changing to Kirst_ie if i can 

x x


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ok thats cool, thanks matey
> 
> I want it changing to Kirst_ie if i can
> 
> x x


Misspinky sounds kinky. I'd leave it as it is


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ok thats cool, thanks matey
> 
> I want it changing to Kirst_ie if i can
> 
> x x


Just to confirm...you'd like your username changed to 'Kirst_ie'?

I should highlight that special characters e.g. _ or - can cause issues with accessing your profile (it interferes with the URL). It's usually best to avoid special characters.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Misspinky sounds kinky. I'd leave it as it is


I think its cringe worthy lol When i joined i couldnt think of anything decent so i used this from the tattoo forum im on  x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Hera said:


> Just to confirm...you'd like your username changed to 'Kirst_ie'?
> 
> I should highlight that special characters e.g. _ or - can cause issues with accessing your profile (it interferes with the URL). It's usually best to avoid special characters.


Oh right ok  Leave it with me and i will see if i can think of something else. Do i just need to tag you to get your attention?

Thanks, Kirstie


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Oh right ok  Leave it with me and i will see if i can think of something else. Do i just need to tag you to get your attention?
> 
> Thanks, Kirstie


Yep, just tag me if you can't PM yet  I am out this afternoon though so please don't expect an instant response. Thanks


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I think its cringe worthy lol When i joined i couldnt think of anything decent so i used this from the tattoo forum im on  x


Its not bad really. Have you got any tattoos yourself? I'm just in the middle of laser removal. I had loads of random stuff done in my early teens. I will be having something more artistic done once I've finished the lasering.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Its not bad really. Have you got any tattoos yourself? I'm just in the middle of laser removal. I had loads of random stuff done in my early teens. I will be having something more artistic done once I've finished the lasering.


Yeah over got over 35 and still going  I like piercings to. The ones i had when i was a youth ive since had covered up by bigger and better ones.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Hera said:


> Yep, just tag me if you can't PM yet  I am out this afternoon though so please don't expect an instant response. Thanks


No i cant PM yet someone said youve got to reach 50 posts but others say you have to be a member for 30 days so im unsure.

Thats fine hun i undetstand  Have a good day

Kirstie  x


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yeah over got over 35 and still going  I like piercings to. The ones i had when i was a youth ive since had covered up by bigger and better ones.


I was going to try and cover mine but was advised not to even attempt it. It's cost me a bloody fortune so far and still got another 8 or so treatments to go.

What are your goals fitness wise?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> No i cant PM yet someone said youve got to reach 50 posts but others say you have to be a member for 30 days so im unsure.
> 
> Thats fine hun i undetstand  Have a good day
> 
> Kirstie  x


This explains: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PaulB said:


> I was going to try and cover mine but was advised not to even attempt it. It's cost me a bloody fortune so far and still got another 8 or so treatments to go.
> 
> What are your goals fitness wise?


I just want to lose fat at the min, then tone up/build muscle. Ive lost over a stone and half but have seemed to hit a brick wall and havent lost anything the past month, so ive looked at my diet, am trying carb cycling as of next monday.

I dont think its my work outs :-/

x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

@Hera

How do you get the Bronze member banner under your name? Also when do you qualify for the privilege of PM?

Thanks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Misspinky1983 said:


> @Hera
> 
> How do you get the Bronze member banner under your name? Also when do you qualify for the privilege of PM?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> @Hera
> 
> How do you get the Bronze member banner under your name? Also when do you qualify for the privilege of PM?
> 
> Thanks


It's all explained via the link I provided earlier in the thread (and G-man99 kindly posted as well).

The badge appears automatically when the criteria has been met.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Hera said:


> It's all explained via the link I provided earlier in the thread (and G-man99 kindly posted as well).
> 
> The badge appears automatically when the criteria has been met.


I couldnt see a link otherwise i would have clicked on it 

According to that i have met the criteria, confused.com


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I couldnt see a link otherwise i would have clicked on it
> 
> According to that i have met the criteria, confused.com


Welcome back pinky, I hope you have had time to think about your actions whilst you have been away ?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I couldnt see a link otherwise i would have clicked on it
> 
> According to that i have met the criteria, confused.com


when in sept did you join?

:tongue:

BRONZE

*Registered for 30 days* AND with at least 25 posts.

Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).

Can use the Blogs

Can Add Contacts/Friends

Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges

im more interested in how you have clocked up 600 posts in under a month :laugh:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> Welcome back pinky, I hope you have had time to think about your actions whilst you have been away ?


Id appreciate it if you didnt speak to me, i read what you wrote about me along with some others, it was uncalled for and very childish. Takes some guts to slag someone off when they dont have the ability to defend themselves!!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

aqualung said:


> when in sept did you join?
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> ...


Arguing/debating with people over pointless stuff. Ermmmm think it was the beginning of sept, possibly the 3rd i cant actually remember


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

aqualung said:


> when in sept did you join?
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> ...


Its there now  thanks dude


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Id appreciate it if you didnt speak to me, i read what you wrote about me along with some others, it was uncalled for and very childish. Takes some guts to slag someone off when they dont have the ability to defend themselves!!!


I slag a lot of people off so can you remind me what I said, then I can decide if I said it in a joking manner and there is no reason to apologise or I said it in a non joking manner and there is a need to apologise.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Its there now  thanks dude


I think it might have just taken a few moments for the software to update with the badge


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> I slag a lot of people off so can you remind me what I said, then I can decide if I said it in a joking manner and there is no reason to apologise or I said it in a non joking manner and there is a need to apologise.


You said your glad I'm gone, can't recall exactly its been a week ago and they've been deleted. Even mingster said it was wrong to slag someone off when they can't defend themselves.

Someone said i look like someone, someone moaned about i call people matey and i put kisses on things. There was about 10 posts where people were slagging me off.

If i start being rude etc maybe ill have more joy with people!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Hera said:


> I think it might have just taken a few moments for the software to update with the badge


True  Thanks for sorting/helping hun


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You said your glad I'm gone, can't recall exactly its been a week ago and they've been deleted. Even mingster said it was wrong to slag someone off when they can't defend themselves.
> 
> Someone said i look like someone, someone moaned about i call people matey and i put kisses on things. There was about 10 posts where people were slagging me off.
> 
> If i start being rude etc maybe ill have more joy with people!


I think i said it seriously that I was glad you was gone so you could go away and think about your recent actions.

So no apology needed.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> I think i said it seriously that I was glad you was gone so you could go away and think about your recent actions.
> 
> So no apology needed.


My recent actions? Are you kidding? I didn't think about anything tbh, my opinion still stands.

I didn't realise it was ok for people to have a go and then expect people to sit back and take it.

You didn't mean it like that at all so if you still feel no apology is needed, then as stated above, don't speak to me. Same applies to the other gormless ones who haven't the audacity to say it directly to me when i do have the ability to defend myself.

Have a good day


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My recent actions? Are you kidding? I didn't think about anything tbh, my opinion still stands.
> 
> I didn't realise it was ok for people to have a go and then expect people to sit back and take it.
> 
> ...


If you recall I did say in the thread a few times you should be gone while you was still there. To be honest I don't even know what you said but just thought it would the right thing to do to say its best for you to have some time out.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> If you recall I did say in the thread a few times you should be gone while you was still there. To be honest I don't even know what you said but just thought it would the right thing to do to say its best for you to have some time out.


There was worse people on saying stuff than me tbh its just that they didn't like me telling them to f**k off. When someone questioned my mental health and upbringing because my knowledge and opinion wasn't the same as there's, i snapped back in the exact same way as i would with anyone else.

Tbh attacking someone's parents is the lowest you can go imo, and it clearly shows the pathetic mentality of the dimwit whos saying it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

So was you banned for a while @Misspinky1983 ??.

What for ???.

Prefer your new avi by the way.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

dallas said:


> So was you banned for a while @Misspinky1983 ??.
> 
> What for ???.
> 
> Prefer your new avi by the way.


Only a week  for telling someone to fk off you c**t for questioning my mental health and saying i had a poor upbrining all because my knowledge and opinion differed from theirs.

Thanks :wub:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There was worse people on saying stuff than me tbh its just that they didn't like me telling them to f**k off. When someone questioned my mental health and upbringing because my knowledge and opinion wasn't the same as there's, i snapped back in the exact same way as i would with anyone else.
> 
> Tbh attacking someone's parents is the lowest you can go imo, and it clearly shows the pathetic mentality of the dimwit whos saying it!


and breath... let it go and dont let folk pull u into a bitching match lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Only a week  for telling someone to fk off you c**t for questioning my mental health and saying i had a poor upbrining all because my knowledge and opinion differed from theirs.
> 
> Thanks :wub:


i`d have done the same but i would have made sure **** wasnt starred out


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

I would of dun the same.

In fact. I did on a nother

forum. Admin agreed with

me though so I wasn't banned.

I just never went back on their.

People can act very tuff behind

their screens.

Just forget about em. If they

will let you.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There was worse people on saying stuff than me tbh its just that they didn't like me telling them to f**k off. When someone questioned my mental health and upbringing because my knowledge and opinion wasn't the same as there's, i snapped back in the exact same way as i would with anyone else.
> 
> Tbh attacking someone's parents is the lowest you can go imo, and it clearly shows the pathetic mentality of the dimwit whos saying it!


So I can still talk to you does that mean ? Also I prefer the new avi looks like you have a great rack in them.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

dallas said:


> I would of dun the same.
> 
> In fact. I did on a nother
> 
> ...


Yeah there was a few people who carried on slagging me off once i was banned, i know who they are and i'll make sure i dont speak to them and i will ask nicely for them not to talk to me. IMO gormless to slag someone off when they dont have the ability to defend themselves. Keyboard junkies come to mind lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> So I can still talk to you does that mean ? Also I prefer the new avi looks like you have a great rack in them.


I suppose so  as tbh what you said wasnt that bad if im honest, compared to what some of the others said

Thanks


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I suppose so  as tbh what you said wasnt that bad if im honest, compared to what some of the others said
> 
> Thanks


Great, shame on the others.

anyway what size are we talking ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> Great, shame on the others.
> 
> anyway what size are we talking ?


More then a handfull :001_tt2:


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I'm starting to wish tapatalk didn't make avis so small!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> More then a handfull :001_tt2:


Can we have specifics please.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> Can we have specifics please.


Nope


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

FFS. . . . .


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nope


I hope you get banned again


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> I hope you get banned again


Awwwww diddums


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yeah there was a few people who carried on slagging me off once i was banned, i know who they are and i'll make sure i dont speak to them and i will ask nicely for them not to talk to me. IMO gormless to slag someone off when they dont have the ability to defend themselves. Keyboard junkies come to mind lol


In case you aren't aware, you can put people on 'ignore' so that you don't see their posts any more. Sadly I can't do that :no: but I imagine it comes in useful when wanting to overlook certain members.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Hera said:


> In case you aren't aware, you can put people on 'ignore' so that you don't see their posts any more. Sadly I can't do that :no: but I imagine it comes in useful when wanting to overlook certain members.


Happy happy days  Thanks alot hun


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Happy happy days  Thanks alot hun


You're welcome  Let me know if you need help finding the option


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

back a day and already arguing with everybody - way to go girl.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> back a day and already arguing with everybody - way to go girl.


You shouldn't be called saxondale, more like wooden spoon, cuz you love stirring this don't ya, aint ya got a life mukka?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Hera said:


> You're welcome  Let me know if you need help finding the option


Found how to do it  yay I shall be using it in the near future


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Found how to do it  yay I shall be using it in the near future


Will I be on that list ?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Why cant we all just get along.lol

Nice to meet you miss pinky 1983. :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> Why cant we all just get along.lol
> 
> Nice to meet you miss pinky 1983. :thumb:


I 9.5/10 get along with most people 

You to

Kirstie


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> Will I be on that list ?


Wellllllllllll :001_tt2: x


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Wellllllllllll :001_tt2: x


Unless I let you like my old boy does that translate to ? I will have to consider this and come back to you.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> Unless I let you like my old boy does that translate to ? I will have to consider this and come back to you.


Okay :confused1:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You shouldn't be called saxondale, more like wooden spoon, cuz you love stirring this don't ya, aint ya got a life mukka?


take a step back and read that what you`ve posted today, seriously, such an angry person - why?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> take a step back and read that what you`ve posted today, seriously, such an angry person - why?


Highlight where I've been angry today??


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> take a step back and read that what you`ve posted today, seriously, such an angry person - why?


actually don't bother wasting your time. Ive been warned about you so im not going to lower my self to your level. Id appreciate it if you didnt speak to me anymore!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> actually don't bother wasting your time. Ive been warned about you so im not going to lower my self to your level. Id appreciate it if you didnt speak to me anymore!


Stop biting Hunnie you're just providing ammo


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Whats the betting on another ban within the week?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Hudson said:


> Whats the betting on another ban within the week?


There wont be as im not going to lower myself to their snake like levels. Hera has shown me the ignore button so happy days


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Can us tapatalk users have a larger pic of your avi please? I'm getting eye strain squinting so hard drive. Srs


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There wont be as im not going to lower myself to their snake like levels. Hera has shown me the ignore button so happy days


"Their snake like levels" REALLY?? Remind me again who got banned? It must be great to be so superior to other people.

What page did Hera tell you about ignore button? But you're still sniping back.

You selectively remember what you choose to. Few pages back you say you got banned for telling someone to f*** off, so I suppose it had nothing to do with telling someone to end their own life and that someone should of been still born? And you come back with this attitude.

You've got a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Thread closed.

Be aware that trying to provoke each other falls under the ' Antagonistic Posting, Baiting / goading other member(s)' infraction and there will be plenty dished out soon as I'm getting pretty tired of reading this sort of childish wittering.


----------

